# Grenznahe Bereiche Platt gefischt



## DingoDong (3. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen, es ist traurig aber wahr, die grenznahen Bereiche sind einfach platt gefischt. Ich angel dort seit mehreren Jahren und faktisch gehen die Fänge immer mehr zurück. Es macht kaum noch Spaß dort zu angeln, da die Kosten mit dem Nutzen in keinem Verhältnis mehr stehen. Damals waren Schneidertage nie die Normalität und heute muss ein gebietserfahrener schon um einen mickrigen Fisch kämpfen und alle Register ziehen. Kann also allen Raten nicht mehr unbedingt ihr Glück in den grenznahen Gebieten zu versuchen, sondern bleibt einfach daheim oder sucht euch andere Spots bzw. orientiert euch um. 

Werde mein Tackle nun im Keller einmotten und mein Boot verkaufen, da die Bilanz der vergangenen Monate kein weiteres angeln mehr in Holland sinnig macht.


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Grenznahe Bereiche Platt gefischt*



DingoDong schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, es ist traurig aber wahr, die grenznahen Bereiche sind einfach platt gefischt. Ich angel dort seit mehreren Jahren und faktisch gehen die Fänge immer mehr zurück.* Es macht kaum noch Spaß dort zu angeln, da die Kosten mit dem Nutzen in keinem Verhältnis mehr stehen.*
> 
> 
> 
> An deiner Stelle würde ich mir eine andere Freizeitbeschäftigung zulegen.:m


----------



## Bassattack (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Grenznahe Bereiche Platt gefischt*

@DingoDong

also kann ich nicht behaupten ,bin öffters in Roermond ,Maasbracht und Maastricht an der Maas ,natürlich vom Ufer aus ohne Boot ,und bin nicht oft als Schneider nachhause gefahren.Natürlich muss man Strecke machen und den Fisch suchen die Fische kommen ja nicht zu einen ,in Roermond muss ich dir leider recht geben von 10 trips werden 7 Schneidertage


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Grenznahe Bereiche Platt gefischt*



Bassattack schrieb:


> @DingoDong


 

Sehr Aussagekräftig war das jetzt aber auch nicht.|supergri


@ Bassattack,
du warst schneller.


----------



## Bassattack (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Grenznahe Bereiche Platt gefischt*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Sehr Aussagekräftig war das jetzt aber auch nicht.|supergri
> 
> 
> @ Bassattack,
> du warst schneller.



Mein fehler sorry ,der Winter da Zittern ein die Finger|supergri


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Grenznahe Bereiche Platt gefischt*



Bassattack schrieb:


> Mein fehler sorry ,der Winter da Zittern ein die Finger|supergri


 

Dann versuchs mal mit "Kühlwein" an Stelle von Glühwein.


----------



## Pippa (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Grenznahe Bereiche Platt gefischt*

Also ich halte DingoDongs Versuch, Konkurrenten von seinen offensichtlich bevorzugten Angelrevieren fernzuhalten, für legitim |supergri

Oder steckt da etwa ein niederländischer Anglerverband oder 'gar die Regierung dahinter? |bigeyes


----------



## Zanderprofie (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Grenznahe Bereiche Platt gefischt*

Hallo, da muss ich dir Recht geben.Ich finde die Holländer müssen einführen,dass gar nichts mehr mitgenommen werden darf.Es ist wohl übel,für die die ab und an mal was mitnehmen,aber anders bekommt man keine gerade Linie hinein.Die könnten auch machen das alle 2-3 jAhre ein Jahr frei ist,wo was mitgenommen werden darf .Ich kriege echt einen Anfall ,wenn ich sehe was alles mit in die Truhe geht.Viele Leute sind zu dumm das zu begreifen und ********n auf den SPass anderer Angler.Die Holländer müssen echt Handeln.Das beste Beispiel ist die Ems ,sie war ein gutes Gewässer und taugt jetzt nichts mehr.So wird es bald auch in Nl sein.lg


----------



## jkc (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Grenznahe Bereiche Platt gefischt*



Zanderprofie schrieb:


> ...Viele Leute sind zu dumm das zu begreifen und ********n auf den SPass anderer ...



|muahah:


----------



## siloaffe (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Grenznahe Bereiche Platt gefischt*

Ha ha ha hier sind wieder Spezies am werk.

Aber danke für den tip, dann werde ich mich wohl öffter mal im Grenzbereich sehen lassen#h:m


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Grenznahe Bereiche Platt gefischt*



			
				siloaffe;3769936[COLOR=red schrieb:
			
		

> *]Ha ha ha hier sind wieder Spezies am werk.*[/COLOR]
> 
> Aber danke für den tip, dann werde ich mich wohl öffter mal im Grenzbereich sehen lassen#h:m


 


Einen kleinen Tip von mir, benenne die Kollegen doch einfach mal bei ihrem Namen.:m
Dann werden auch anders User wissen, was du meinst.


----------



## siloaffe (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Grenznahe Bereiche Platt gefischt*

Ok ich dachte das wäre klar 

Natürlich meine ich damit in ersterlinie den Te: 

*DingoDong*

und  genauso diesen geistreichen Kolegen |rolleyes 



Zanderprofie schrieb:


> Viele Leute sind zu dumm das zu begreifen und ********n auf den SPass anderer Angler.



@ Zanderprofie: 

Du schei$$t ja auch au den Hunger anderer Angler

#h


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Grenznahe Bereiche Platt gefischt*



			
				siloaffe;3769952[COLOR=red schrieb:
			
		

> *]Ok ich dachte das wäre klar*[/COLOR]
> 
> Natürlich meine ich damit in ersterlinie den Te:
> 
> ...


 



OK,:m

war mir nicht so klar, da auch einige Schreiber sich evtl.
bewust etwas nebulös ausdrücken, um keine Verwarnung
zu kassieren.
Habe es jetzt aber kapiert.#6


----------



## zorra (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Grenznahe Bereiche Platt gefischt*



Zanderprofie schrieb:


> Hallo, da muss ich dir Recht geben.Ich finde die Holländer müssen einführen,dass gar nichts mehr mitgenommen werden darf.Es ist wohl übel,für die die ab und an mal was mitnehmen,aber anders bekommt man keine gerade Linie hinein.Die könnten auch machen das alle 2-3 jAhre ein Jahr frei ist,wo was mitgenommen werden darf .Ich kriege echt einen Anfall ,wenn ich sehe was alles mit in die Truhe geht.Viele Leute sind zu dumm das zu begreifen und ********n auf den SPass anderer Angler.Die Holländer müssen echt Handeln.Das beste Beispiel ist die Ems ,sie war ein gutes Gewässer und taugt jetzt nichts mehr.So wird es bald auch in Nl sein.lg


...richtig...da fahren Angler über die Grenze die im D-Land nichts an den Haken kriegen...und posten dann hier im Forum tote Fische die geschützt sind und nicht entnommen werden dürfen..die Alditütenfraktion ist dort..die Praktikarangler alles muss raus...sind auch fleissig..aber hier in Achterhoek sind zumindes die Kontrollen besser wie in Limburg..ich  wohne 10min voner Grenze und bin 2-3mal die Woche zum angeln dort..fahre auch bis zu 200km nach Süd Holland die Bestände sind noch nicht platt aber bei bestimmten Arten in Gefahr...da der Süsswasserfisch auch zur Nahrungskette in NL gehört...die BF-Fischer verkaufen jetzt als was sie kriegen.....áber der SVN sucht schon nach Lösungen ich sehe das noch nicht ganz so schwarz.
gr.zorra


----------



## poker-face-22 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Grenznahe Bereiche Platt gefischt*

hallo also mal ganz ehrlich es gibt einige die alles abschlagen was an den hacken kommt und da bekomme ich das kotzen |motz: die Gefriertruhe ist voll bis oben hin als würden sie für den 3 Weltkrieg mausern |kopfkrat
das gleiche Tema haben wir in Bayern und man hat sich ganz klar von den Leuten Distanziert und teilweise ein Gewässer verbot erteilt #h
wie sagt man so schön als gast benimmt man sich |rolleyes also zumindest würde ich den Kuchen nicht aneile fressen :#2:
ich denke und hoffe das hier andere sich auch so benehmen wie es sein sollte 

viele grüße andi


----------



## siloaffe (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Grenznahe Bereiche Platt gefischt*

Der ganze Tread hier ist doch ein Witz! 

Meine Meinung ist:

Dem Te gehen die Angelturis aufe den Sack und wenn sie dann noch SEINE Fische abschlagen its das das letzte für ihn. 

Also wollte er SEINE Stellen mit diesem Trööt schlecht reden, jedoch hat er wohl nicht damit gerechnet das er damit mehr Leute anzieht als abschreckt|rolleyes 

Naja, da hat er denke ich nen astreinen ISAIASCH gebaut, 
oder wie wir bei uns sagen: 
Da haste dir wohl selbst ins Knie gepimpert|wavey:


----------



## zorra (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Grenznahe Bereiche Platt gefischt*



poker-face-22 schrieb:


> hallo also mal ganz ehrlich es gibt einige die alles abschlagen was an den hacken kommt und da bekomme ich das kotzen |motz: die Gefriertruhe ist voll bis oben hin als würden sie für den 3 Weltkrieg mausern |kopfkrat
> das gleiche Tema haben wir in Bayern und man hat sich ganz klar von den Leuten Distanziert und teilweise ein Gewässer verbot erteilt #h
> wie sagt man so schön als gast benimmt man sich |rolleyes also zumindest würde ich den Kuchen nicht aneile fressen :#2:
> ich denke und hoffe das hier andere sich auch so benehmen wie es sein sollte
> ...


...richtig bin über 40Jahre Gast in NL und möchte es auch bleiben...und sehr viele Deutsche sehen das ebenso....wo kannste für 36euro durchs ganze Land angeln....ich dachte auch immer das es in Bayern stärker gehändelt wird wie im überigen Land.
gr.zorra


----------



## Bassattack (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Grenznahe Bereiche Platt gefischt*

Das man heute nicht mehr so viel fängt wie frühers ist schon verständlich,doch wieso?
Vieleicht#cliegt es an den Anglern ,vieleicht an der Umweltverschmutzung,vieleicht auch nur an den massen Schiffsverkehr,vieleicht an den Berufsfischern ,vieleicht an denn ganzen Begradigungen im Flussbett vieleicht ,vieleicht...
Vieleicht haben sich auch die Fische nur zurückgezogen in tiefe Stellen wo selbst noch der beste Zanderköder ignoriert wird  Fakt ist;man sollte sich nicht darum streiten wer im recht ist ,auf der einen Seite  der Catsh & Release Angler,der Fisch Konsument,oder der Kühltruhenangler.

Es gibt natürlich einige Angler die sagen wisso sollte ich den Zander frei lassen ,dass am nächsten Morgen ein anderer Angler in mittnehmen kann|kopfkrat
Ich Persönlich Konsumire nur Fisch aus dem Meer somit praktiziere ich nur Catsh&Release,ob andere jetzt ihre 2 Zander pro Tag mittnehmen zum Verzehr oder in die Kühltruhe stecken geht mir persönlich nichts an.

Denn ich bin nur Gast in diesen Land ,dann sollte sich die Holländische Fischereibehörde darum kümmern ,die werden natürlich dafür bezahlt.Und nicht wie die Angler die dafür bezahlen ,ich vermutte das es am ende nur um Geld geht ,wenn die Holländer jetzt ein mitnahme Verbot festlegen würden, hätten Sie große verlusste zumal 60 oder 70 % der Grenznahen Angler aus Deutschland kommen.Und großen Teil den Zandern nicht widerstehen können:m|supergri


Gruß mario


----------



## Zanderprofie (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Grenznahe Bereiche Platt gefischt*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Ok ich dachte das wäre klar
> 
> Natürlich meine ich damit in ersterlinie den Te:
> 
> ...


 Es gibt Hartz IV ,da braucht man nicht zu Hungern!!!!!!!!!!!#h


----------



## u-see fischer (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Grenznahe Bereiche Platt gefischt*

Eigendlich ist so ein Thread echt interessant. In Holland sind es die bösen Deutschen, in Deutschland sind es die Russen, min. aber die Osteuropäer. Mich würde mal intressieren, wer in Osteuropa schuld ist am Rückgang der Fischbestände.

Wird dorts warscheinlich der Kormoran sein, Japaner würde ich mal ausschließen, obwohl die allerdings auch viel Fisch essen. #c


----------



## DingoDong (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Grenznahe Bereiche Platt gefischt*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Ha ha ha hier sind wieder Spezies am werk.
> 
> Aber danke für den tip, dann werde ich mich wohl öffter mal im Grenzbereich sehen lassen#h:m




Mach das mal und viel Erfolg. #h


----------

